# New DANGEROUS google play requirement



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/com...quire_public_display_of_home/?sort=confidence

eff the EU... they jump the gun and don't understand things before they act... remember RoHS and "tin wiskers"....???

also with all the SWATting going on with the twitch streamers and stuff this is the WORST thing google could have ever done..

all to coddle the yuppie moms with....


----------



## Countryside (Sep 23, 2014)

Soon they want to know how many sausage and beer you have in your fridge and your wife's breast size.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 23, 2014)

"Google will require require all *developers* with *paid apps or in app purchases* to provide a physical address."
Holding E-businesses to the same standards as a regular business, how shocking I fail to see the problem here.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you even know what this is actually about? I don't see any kind of informative text in your post, other than "omg I don't like this because others don't like it!!"

The EU have made a directive (its up to the member states to enforce that directive in anyway they see fit) to force anyone selling in the EU so use a real address. 
This is to help stop the fraud, scammers, and other would be nogooders from ripping you off. Its a form of consumer protection, instead of business protection.
Google have complied with this (as everyone who sells in the EU probably still wants to sell in the EU), so that they can still sell in the EU. 
This isn't just a Google thing. Its an "anyone who wants to sell in the EU" thing.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2014)

Batou1986 said:


> "Google will require require all *developers* with *paid apps or in app purchases* to provide a physical address."
> Holding E-businesses to the same standards as a regular business, how shocking I fail to see the problem here.


pretty much this


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2014)

If you are developing paid apps, you should have a physical office space.  If you don't, then you probably don't have the resources to support you app and you shouldn't be charging for it.

Seriously, it isn't that hard to co-lease an office space.  Heck it isn't even that expensive.   There are offices in my area that rent out "space" for $10-15 a month.  All they are basically doing is giving a business a physical address to have mail delivered.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

So a hobbyist dev that does this to suppliment thier income should risk their security and privacy??? or pay hundreds a month for an office space they don't need negating the income they get from developing apps. This might make sense if you are a big company that has a seperate office, however this hurts indie devs and "at home" devs!!!

and whitelotus you've been brainwashed into thinking the EU gives a damn about consumers. They just want more bureaucracy, and big brother crap and they don't give a lick about you.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> So a hobbyist dev that does this to suppliment thier income should risk their security and privacy??? or pay hundreds a month for an office space they don't need negating the income they get from developing apps. This might make sense if you are a big company that has a seperate office, however this hurts indie devs and "at home" devs!!!


what part of office space can be had for ~20 euro a month was difficult to understand the language in the new DLA states a physical address it says nothing about weather or not you actually live there or have your name on the the building or not
so long as the address is real a "virtual" office is perfectly acceptable


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

show me where in the USA I can get that office space for? and in WV and have it be approved by google for use with this? has to be less than 15/mo.

what if google doesn't consider that enough?

also this adds more red tape and mroe BS to go thru, not to mention overcomplicating taxes and crap just for someone to make an app in their spare time to make a little extra cash. 

and the consumers want coddled instead of I dunno, USING THEIR BRAINS! Instead they want nanny stated into a state of preserved stupid.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> show me where in the USA I can get that office space for? and in WV and have it be approved by google for use with this? has to be less than 15/mo.
> 
> what if google doesn't consider that enough?


http://www.davincivirtual.com/loc/* 
again this isn't good its EU law it has nothing todo with google that's why they language in the DLA is relaxed *


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> http://www.davincivirtual.com/loc/*
> again this isn't good its EU law it has nothing todo with google that's why they language in the DLA is relaxed *



no WV location.... try again.

also you'd have to prolly pay taxes and such on that "address" every year as well. 


cheapest rent from a regular office place around here is 670/mo in my area if I'm only making 120/mo or less off an android app that would be pointless. I would need to make 1300/mo or more (due to needing to pay TICAM+utilities on the office space)


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> So a hobbyist dev that does this to suppliment thier income should risk their security and privacy??? or pay hundreds a month for an office space they don't need negating the income they get from developing apps. This might make sense if you are a big company that has a seperate office, however this hurts indie devs and "at home" devs!!!
> 
> and whitelotus you've been brainwashed into thinking the EU gives a damn about consumers. They just want more bureaucracy, and big brother crap and they don't give a lick about you.



A hobbiest dev does not dev to supplement their income.
When you start taking money from people via the app market, its no longer a hobby.


----------



## Countryside (Sep 23, 2014)

Agreed if u develop apps you need to be legit, but the problem is with the app privacy requirements and believe me there are ridiculous amount of them. There will always be a security and privacy problem.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2014)

its worth nothing that google is not gonna check to see if the addresses are real that would be a massive waste of effort
all they have done here is comply with EU law by stating that a developed needs to put down a physical address they aren't gonna verify it so you can use whatever address you please
besides what the hell is the issue if you use paypal then you are already doing this your address won't be displayed publicly


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

So you are totally ok with people SWATting people's houses then if they couldn't arrange for a virtual office and go through a lot of trouble to set this up?

It's just un-needed BS bureaucracy to please a minority of people that whine about little tommy running up mommy's credit card bill.... HOW ABOUT YOU PARENT YOUR KIDS INSTEAD!!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> show me where in the USA I can get that office space for?



The UPS store right down the street from my house does it.  You technically get a small box, P.O. Box style, where you collect your mail.  But the address is the store's physical address with a box number, so your address is something like:

Joe Blow
1234 Generic Rd.
Box 34
City, State, 12345


----------



## RCoon (Sep 23, 2014)

Go to a local mail office and open up a mailbox, you get an address with it under your name, problem solved.

EDIT: Ninja'd by tekie


----------



## Countryside (Sep 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Go to a local mail office and open up a mailbox, you get an address with it under your name, problem solved.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd by tekie



Luckily not possible in my country.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2014)

theirs a difference between a PO box and actually going to the post office and opening a "mailbox"


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

and what if that doesn't meet the EU regs???


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 23, 2014)

Countryside said:


> Agreed if u develop apps you need to be legit, but the problem is with the app privacy requirements and believe me there are ridiculous amount of them. There will always be a security and privacy problem.



This too


remixedcat said:


> So you are totally ok with people SWATting people's houses then if they couldn't arrange for a virtual office and go through a lot of trouble to set this up?



So you're totally going to give examples where peoples personal information was leaked from Google's business services.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> and what if that doesn't meet the EU regs???


then you are SOL
seriously at this point you are freaking out over nothing
looking for a problem where one doesn't exist
if a extra ~30.00 USD a month is gonna put you out of house then you need to re-evaluate your employment plan


----------



## Countryside (Sep 23, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> theirs a difference between a PO box and actually going to the post office and opening a "mailbox"



Maybe i misunderstood you what i mean is that you will never get another person privet information in a post office, like an address.' its confidential


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

still 20 something/mo for something you really shouldn't need adds up... that extra 20 something a month could be better spent on getting a faster internet connection or getting a better hosting package for the developer site, or using that for ads or what-not... but noooo it has to be wasted on some silly EU compliance crap instead. That's a way to put that into perspective on what you'd have to give up in order to please the EU.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> looking for a problem where one doesn't exist



Exactly.  In fact, this whole thing starts with the *assumption* that google will not accept P.O. Box addresses based on the fact that the current system doesn't allow you to use P.O. Box addresses.  There has been no official statement from Google on if they will allow P.O. Boxes.  For all we know they are working right now on updating the system to allow P.O. Boxes and when the deadline hits, or even before, you will be able to enter a P.O. Box address.



remixedcat said:


> still 20 something/mo for something you really shouldn't need adds up... that extra 20 something a month could be better spent on getting a faster internet connection or getting a better hosting package for the developer site, or using that for ads or what-not... but noooo it has to be wasted on some silly EU compliance crap instead. That's a way to put that into perspective on what you'd have to give up in order to please the EU.



You don't need a good internet connection to develop apps. Unlimited hosting can be had for $4 a month, there isn't anything better than that.

If you are selling something, you should have a physical address that can be tracked back to you so you don't scam a bunch of people.  IMO, a P.O. Box should be enough, but if Google's system isn't set up to do so, then there are plenty of inexpensive alternatives.

I don't think the address should be made public, but if that is what the EU wants, then so be it.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

but would you rather waste 20+ a month to comply with some silly EU directive or would you rather have your business website have a better hosting package and have a faster internet connection?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> but would you rather waste 20+ a month to comply with some silly EU directive or would you rather have your business website have a better hosting package and have a faster internet connection?



Unlimited hosting costs $4 a month.  That is unlimited bandwidth, unlimited space.  It doesn't get any better than that.  So you point doesn't work.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Exactly.  In fact, this whole thing starts with the *assumption* that google will not accept P.O. Box addresses based on the fact that the current system doesn't allow you to use P.O. Box addresses.  There has been no official statement from Google on if they will allow P.O. Boxes.  For all we know they are working right now on updating the system to allow P.O. Boxes and when the deadline hits, or even before, you will be able to enter a P.O. Box address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if people didn't abuse the system so much that it would't have become necessary
AFAIK its not like your address and phone number are gonna be listed on the front page
also come on the post was on reddit of all places


----------



## repman244 (Sep 23, 2014)

Batou1986 said:


> "Google will require require all *developers* with *paid apps or in app purchases* to provide a physical address."
> Holding E-businesses to the same standards as a regular business, how shocking I fail to see the problem here.



Quoting this for page nr. 2. If someone has something to hide it's almost always something illegal.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2014)

repman244 said:


> Quoting this for page nr. 2. If someone has something to hide it's almost always something illegal.


Naa that`s silly


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

actually some people in the reddit thread are saying that POB#s aren't allowed.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Unlimited hosting costs $4 a month.  That is unlimited bandwidth, unlimited space.  It doesn't get any better than that.  So you point doesn't work.



Unlimited is not true. they have fine print and they also throttle your CPU usage (f your site uses .006% they cut you, if you add .001 to the load average, they will cut you, etc) , have file size restrictions, don't allow certain file types, and the list goes on... (this kind of hosting is only good for a static single HTML4 page that gets less then 50 hits/mo) if it really were unlimited google, facebook, and apple are dumbasses for wasting money making their own datacenter when they could easily use one of these "unlimited" hosts right???

I know my way around the hosting industry and have been in it since 2002. So don't tell me about "unlimited" hosts.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2014)

i am gone remixxed is just plain ranting that the EU is gonna take his appstore monies away


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

Nope this is about privacy and security... and cutting down on bureaucratic BS!

don't want ripped off by a dev... LOOK AT APP PERMISSIONS....

don't want in app purchases running up bills DON'T BUY APPS THAT HAVE THESE!

and don't add your CC# to those....


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> So a hobbyist dev that does this to suppliment thier income should risk their security and privacy??? or pay hundreds a month for an office space they don't need negating the income they get from developing apps. This might make sense if you are a big company that has a seperate office, however this hurts indie devs and "at home" devs!!!
> 
> and whitelotus you've been brainwashed into thinking the EU gives a damn about consumers. They just want more bureaucracy, and big brother crap and they don't give a lick about you.



Unlike you I actually live in the EU and I am fully aware of the complete and utter bollocks they pull. This however is just an inconvenience to part time developers. It is quickly resolved, and aids in preventing the aforementioned shit from happening to consumers. I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

My examples above are more avoided by *reading app permissions list *and not adding a CC# to an app. Not by knowing an address. Even if you know a devs address it doesn't make the data the app collects any more legit or not.

We all have facebook and google's corp addresses and they make BILLIONS off our data even without our consent. So just because an address is provided doesn't make it any better or suddenly that company is good or not.

Most people blindly click to download apps before they read permissions lists and they get burned....


I don't want facebook recording what I say or don't want them to access my camera so I don't install the app. I look at the permissions list, see stuff I don't like/agree with and I DON'T INSTALL IT!!!!

*mabye instead google needs to make app permissions more visible and more obvious what is done with what data... *

I don't install candy crush, or any of those stupid social games because I know they are money pit succubus games....

consumers need to learn to do this....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sky Diving is DANGEROUS. An Angry Bird rip off developer having to have a PO box isn't on anyone's bucket list.

Also who gives a crap? Its the EU.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 23, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> actually some people in the reddit thread are saying that POB#s aren't allowed.



Yep, and if you look at what they are basing that on, it is an assumption based on P.O. Boxes currently not working on the current system.  It is not based on an official statement from Google.



remixedcat said:


> Unlimited is not true. they have fine print and they also throttle your CPU usage (f your site uses .006% they cut you, if you add .001 to the load average, they will cut you, etc) , have file size restrictions, don't allow certain file types, and the list goes on... (this kind of hosting is only good for a static single HTML4 page that gets less then 50 hits/mo) if it really were unlimited google, facebook, and apple are dumbasses for wasting money making their own datacenter when they could easily use one of these "unlimited" hosts right???



While that is true, the limits aren't exactly as harsh as you claim.  The $4 plan I was talking about gives unlimitted bandwidth and file space.  However, the terms state you may not use 25% or more of the CPU or Memory for more than 90 seconds at a time and can't run SQL queries that take longer than 15 seconds.  For a site of a developer of a indie app that is working out of their home, none of those restrictions will matter.  They certainly will be able to handle way more than 50 hits/month.  If their app is popular enough to generate enough traffic to the site to outgrow the $4 a month plan, they better have their own office...and some staff members at that point...


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 23, 2014)

I had one of those hosting plans and 2500 hits in one of those months and I got shut down and my site was a simple static HTML page.


Those unlimited hosts are false advertising 

Moved to a better host and don't have that problem but have to pay a lot for. (Over 35/mo

I even use cloudflare to help with it.

I'm gonna end this with saying this...

As a consumer it might be good.. As a indie dev it just adds complications.

That's my final say on this.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2014)

I cleaned up this thread of nonsense, stay on topic.

@thread
I think this is a good idea. Google play store is a joke as it is with the million of knock offs, and the amount of just plain crappy stuff.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 24, 2014)

I understand that but I still think users themselves need to look at permissions lists/ToS further. I check them thoroughly (google play listing and other websites dealing with security) before I even think about downloading the app.


I just think the whole play store needs an overhaul bad. They focus way to much on making it look different every 2 months instead of actually focusing on clean apps and keeping tabs on bad developers and bad user reviews (tons of the reviews are very misleading and often times are jibberish or wrong)


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> I understand that but I still think users themselves need to look at permissions lists/ToS further. I check them thoroughly (google play listing and other websites dealing with security) before I even think about downloading the app.
> 
> 
> I just think the whole play store needs an overhaul bad. They focus way to much on making it look different every 2 months instead of actually focusing on clean apps and keeping tabs on bad developers and bad user reviews (tons of the reviews are very misleading and often times are jibberish or wrong)



Oh yea I think so as well and yea the play store is 90% horrible apps and maybe 10% good apps.. The 10% good apps are buried in the trash. I use to browse the Google play store everyday.. But now I might look once a week. The amount of in game purchase apps is ridiculous.. I wish that feature would go the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't like microtransaction games either. I REFUSE to play em. I would rather earn my swag thru gameplay!!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 24, 2014)

Thought about downloading ebay app, I hit one button (read more) and scrolled down half a page. Found the permissions. 
Also when I hit install/download it threw up a splash screen saying "this app needs access to the following...".

Not sure how more obvious they can make what app needs access to what...?


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> So a hobbyist dev that does this to suppliment thier income should risk their security and privacy??? or pay hundreds a month for an office space they don't need negating the income they get from developing apps. This might make sense if you are a big company that has a seperate office, however this hurts indie devs and "at home" devs!!!
> 
> and whitelotus you've been brainwashed into thinking the EU gives a damn about consumers. They just want more bureaucracy, and big brother crap and they don't give a lick about you.



They give more of a "fuck" then those in the US with their MIC and Oil Brothers, less than mediocre warranty regulations and so on. Stop that childish ranting and stop being so butthurt over shit *you *fail to comprehend.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey people let's not turn this into Which country takes our money the best... They don't need TPU members to be their cheerleaders.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 24, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> So you are totally ok with people SWATting people's houses then if they couldn't arrange for a virtual office and go through a lot of trouble to set this up?
> 
> It's just un-needed BS bureaucracy to please a minority of people that whine about little tommy running up mommy's credit card bill.... HOW ABOUT YOU PARENT YOUR KIDS INSTEAD!!!!



I don't plan on irritating people online or putting myself into situation where i give 15 yr/o boys my address over a video game stream because im an adult. This argument holds no water because this is not the same audience. People don't look up the address to their local bestbuy and have them swatted. People dont look at the address of apps they purchase on their phones (some being publically available) and have them swatted. What is the big deal? You seem to be using "SWATing" as the shock value term but I cant really understand the context or issue. Iv shipped merchandise to alot of people on TPU and im not going to SWAT them I can SWAT my neighbors because i can read a mailbox they have had ample opportunity to SWAT me. Its really just not as a big a deal as you think this is not a wide spread event this is not something that people need to think about when they wake up in the morning or stream a game. This is simply not really an issue.

and for the record in the US I can call the police and simply tell them someone at your address pulled alot of white packages wrapped in plastic wrap and they will kick down your door its literally something that is not address related or stream/twitch related this has been possible for years.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 24, 2014)

Not everyone is a good person. There's lots of crappy people out there and this whole issue wouldn't be a problem if people weren't destructive and they wouldn't go around swatting or pranking people. If people weren't so mean then we wouldn't have to worry. But since we can't change people and make them nice and not want to do this we have to do what we have to do as devs.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 25, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey people let's not turn this into Which country takes our money the best... They don't need TPU members to be their cheerleaders.



Sorry.


----------



## Cheeseball (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys, I can confirm that PO Boxes (and fake/indirect addresses) are allowed to be used in the Settings page. I just set one of the Marriott Residence Inns in CA as one of them.

*TAKE NOTE*, your real address will STILL *show up on the Google Wallet receipt*. I just asked one of my trusted users what the receipt looks like, and it reveals my charging/billing address. *This is normal and Google has been doing this for years.*

Google is most likely doing this to comply with Europe's shit, which is understandable as they wish to protect the consumers, however this change publicly reveals developer's addresses *BEFORE a purchase is even made*.

*EDIT*: I just tried a P.O. Box. It looks like it's not allowed. Retarded move, Google.



> *Invalid P.O. Box number address:* Currently, we do not allow merchants to register their account using a P.O. Box. Please attempt registration again using a physical address rather than a P.O. Box.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 25, 2014)

I fail to see the problem here.  Ask yourself a simple question, "Do I hold the same standards for manufactured goods as I hold software developers to?"

Let's see an example.  I run Bob's Baubbles.  My baubbles are produced and sold at Failmart.  Assuming there is ever a consumer issue, the customer complains to Failmart, who traces the product to me, who reimburses everyone down the line for failed goods.  That is acceptable, and my address is available with a simple search of my company name online.  I don't fear swatting, and I don't have issues with people knowing my address.  Assuming I'm a shady company, I can just rent office space, and shift location every 30 days.  Shadiness only makes sense if my monetary income justifies the risk and steps required to run the company.

What do we have with software devs. now?  A Croatian could code, a Russian can pay for the code, and an unnamed Brazilian could put it on the app store as a proxy.  Money funnels back to the Russian, the Brazilian isn't subject to laws in the US, and the Croatian never even knows what happened to their code.



Perhaps this is a moment for introspection.  Perhaps we can look at this and determine a more open and honest method of accountability.  Or, we can bitch and moan about standards being put into place, that may make it slightly harder for niche providers to use the app store.  Honestly, if you can't meet minimum standards you aren't a company.  Boutique applications are great, but everybody releasing a torrent of knock-offs from the last successful application is getting old.  This is why Greenlight is failing on Steam, and a very poignant example of how a lack of QC damages consumer confidence.  

What is the answer then?  The same thing people did in the video games industry.  Have a series of publishers, who take a small cut of sales in return for assurances that QA is being performed.  A variable cut of profits would allow a sufficient amount of money for several QA testers, and Google can better control 10,000 Publishers than 2,000,000 developers.  A random sampling of the Publishers' output can determine a relative rating, which will determine how much a Publisher charges.  Shovelware Inc. releases 100 apps a day, and they get 8% of sales.  Goldstandard Inc. releases 10 apps a day, and they get 15% of sales.  Consumers can filter out bad publishers, and developers can determine how much effort they want to put into a project.  There will still be shovelware, but 8% of $100,000 in sales is going to give them less profit than 15% of $60,000 in sales.  There is still a race to find the next Angry Birds, but someone that earns %15 percent of those sales is going to be much happier than the 8% earner.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 25, 2014)

Why cant people just be responsible with choosing apps and read permissions?? Why do the devs have to suffer?? People need to just learn about what the app does before they download.

If it does micro transactions and the app permissions say so and the tos says so then the one at fault is the user that should have read them. Not the app maker.


Are we gonna blame the kinfe/gun makers for murders?? No. So don't blame the app makers for dumb users loosing money. If the permissions are clear then the user is at fault.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 25, 2014)

Also if you sold stuff on this site would you not like it if you had to have your real home address (po box not accepted) on your listing thread for all the public to see before the item was purchased??

Should we require sellers on this forum to do that to comply with the directive??


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 25, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Also if you sold stuff on this site would you not like it if you had to have your real home address (po box not accepted) on your listing thread for all the public to see before the item was purchased??
> 
> Should we require sellers on this forum to do that to comply with the directive??



You seem to be under a mistaken, and very angry, point of view.

1) Nobody said this has to be your house. 
2) This isn't about blaming developers for permissions.  This is about accountability, and seeing it as anything else is a bit short-sighted.
3) This forum does require identification to sell items.  Just in-case you missed it, you need a heatware account in order to post anything.  If this forum was like the app store it would be Craigslist.  No qualification, no standards, and nothing to prevent you from trading anything.
4) This isn't a punishment for small developers, it's an action to finally hold developers accountable for shovelware and intentionally crappy software.


So we can at least see eye to eye, have you ever purchased a game and discovered that almost everything was locked by a pay wall?  Ever seen a game that is "free," for the first five minutes?  Perhaps even a piece of software that was released buggy, that you want your money returned to you after ten minutes using it?  Right now, the app store doesn't have the ability to do any of this.

Google is coming to the table very late with the same requirements that Apple has had from the start .  You have to have a physical address.  They aren't yet charging a fee for the "services" they provide, and freeware is still free.  Complaining about this seems like a really hard sell.  Yes, smaller devs who release paid applications will not be able to make the same amount of money.  On the same token, if your monthly income from something like this is sub $100 then you aren't really making any money off of it.  A free variation, with more limited support, makes sense.  I'm not sure about you, but 4-5 hours a month on coding and support means I'm getting paid reasonably for the work.  If it requires more time than that I'm not earning enough to justify continued effort.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 25, 2014)

I have gotten apps that I later found out  had a paywall and you know what? instead of witchhunting a dev and filing lawsuits and crap I UNINSTALLED. Simple. That's what people should do. It's their fault they get pulled into and suckered into it. I quit playing microtransaction games instead of immaturely attacking a dev.

If you choose to buy a buncha in game crap then it's nobody's fault but your own. if you blow thousands on it it's not the devs fault.

I'm not angry at all I'm just saying that people need to be smarter and do their research instead of blindly clicking download and expecting the world to bail them out.

Also there's something call chargebacks. Doing that is easier and more mature then trying to sue and threaten a dev. I did it when virgin mobile ripped me off. Much easier then wasting days on the phone and involving lawyers and crap. Got what I wanted and it was smoother. You can also get the bank to block certain transactions and I had that done as well.

Consumers need to be alert of more options then just witchhunts/"revenge"/ and lawsuits.


I'm done with this thread. If you all want to believe that a dev should sacrifice their privacy/security to protect people that are too stupid to read/research than whatever. If you're a dev and are faced with trouble then maybe you will realize this someday.


----------



## Cheeseball (Sep 26, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> So we can at least see eye to eye, have you ever purchased a game and discovered that almost everything was locked by a pay wall?  Ever seen a game that is "free," for the first five minutes?  Perhaps even a piece of software that was released buggy, that you want your money returned to you after ten minutes using it?  Right now, the app store doesn't have the ability to do any of this.



Google Play and the Apple App Store do process refunds.

Google Play has a two-hour, no-questions-asked refund window upon 100% completion of the app download (just in case it's a big game, like GTA San Andreas or Half-Life 2).

The Apple App Store has a 24-hour refund window (there is an approval process, but they always go through with a refund as long as you request for it within 24 hours). There have been many cases where refunds are still approved a month AFTER purchase.


----------

